# Allergic to wellness core food



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello again lol has anyone ever had a Golden that was allergic to he wellness core brand of food, specifically the puppy version. Brixton was on Purina puppy chow for a couple of months ever since I picked him up and I knew I had to get him off of it. He's been scratching again even with his allergy medicine. He eats it more than the puppy chow too. Just wanted to see if others had issues with it. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Brixton319 said:


> Hello again lol has anyone ever had a Golden that was allergic to he wellness core brand of food, specifically the puppy version. Brixton was on Purina puppy chow for a couple of months ever since I picked him up and I knew I had to get him off of it. He's been scratching again even with his allergy medicine. He eats it more than the puppy chow too. Just wanted to see if others had issues with it.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Wellness Core actually solved some of Chance's problems. He has never been on the puppy version but the original Wellness Core works very well for him. Are you sure it's the food? The scratching can have multiple causes. Could it be environmental? Or some other food he is eating? What is the reason the vet put Brixton on allergy medicine? Was it just for symptom relief or did allergy testing find a cause?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It could be environmental rather than the food, however, if he has food sensitivity it could be the meat protein. So if the puppy chow was supposed to have chicken as the meat base, and the Wellness also has chicken as the main mean, I would try him on a food that has a different meat source, like lamb or fish. It might also be the grain included in the food, corn or rice are the most common. 

If you change food you want to only change one major ingredient so you can see if it makes a difference.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Each dog is different just like people, some dogs will do great on a particular food while another dog will not. 

My guys have never done well on Chicken, I switched to Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin and stomach many years ago, it is salmon, does not contain wheat, soy, or corn. My guys had sensitive stomachs, it has a lot of Omega 3s in it, their coats and overall skin health are really great. I've never had any hot spot problems with my guys.


Was your pup tested for allergies since he's on allergy meds?


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

well what's happening is a month ago he scratched himself enough to give himself a rash which an infection. The vet said it was from his environ allergies which he just happens to have really bad. She gave him antibiotics for he bumps to go away and told me to give Zyrtec everyday (based on his weight) and omega 3 gel pills. 3 days ago he finishes with the antibiotics for the bump and that is also when the day I finished switching him to wellness core. The day after he's scratching more than he has been this month and he has a few of the same bumps back again. I don't know what to do I did what the vet told me to do I even bought special shampoo they told me to use and he's still itching. My backyard has dirt and grass. A few spots where there's weeds which I have to pick and a flower area with garden soil. I don't know what is causing it


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Each dog is different just like people, some dogs will do great on a particular food while another dog will not.
> 
> My guys have never done well on Chicken, I switched to Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin and stomach many years ago, it is salmon, does not contain wheat, soy, or corn. My guys had sensitive stomachs, it has a lot of Omega 3s in it, their coats and overall skin health are really great. I've never had any hot spot problems with my guys.
> 
> ...


He was not tested but I did take him to the vet 3 times already and they saw his paws were red and he was scratching a lot


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

see if the vet will give him Apoquel allergy pills.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles was extremely sensitive to Chicken we had to find a food that did not have it in any form. We switched to pinnacle duck and sweet potato as it had no chicken at all. Many formulas that advertise another main protein often still have some form of chicken in them so check. She also became sensitive to the frontline. I think both of those foods use chicken so you might try a food switch and make sure no treats with chicken either. It takes a couple of weeks for the food to have a full chance to change the itching.

Also some dogs are sensitive to grass and other common summer allergies without specific tests its hard to say. you can start slowly one change at a time and take things away and see if it makes it better. Start with the food see if it helps track everything eaten no human food at all, your trying to narrow down the problem. Good luck


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

You guys were right it was the chicken. He didn't eat at all today and finally we just put a handful out of the wellness core and a handful out of this food with beef eggs and a carb and he ran after the other food. Thank you for all your help times like this are when I am happy I found this forum.


----------



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

This was mainly because he wasn't eating and his stool was watery ever since I switched to wellness core.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

One of my coworker's is a "brand preacher" and kept telling me our food was horrible and we needed to switch to Wellness Core. Actually turned out his dog was allergic to the tomato paste in it and they ended up switching to a different food altogether.

Point being, find what works for your dog. We use Fromm due to a chicken allergy and its a highly rated food. We use Welness for one of our cats, and Blue for the other. Everyone is healthy.


----------

